# Atwood Spillway



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone is having any luck? I took off from work this week and the warm weather has me itching again.

I'm going to head down this morning, Ill post any results. I'm sure this rain has everything screwed up...i just have to wet a line before I go stir crazy already.


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

Any luck?


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

They are dumping the lake. I drove past two times this week and no one fishing. Also water looked really stained.


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

No luck. Walked quite a bit but no bites. I even tried main lake but no such luck. There was a large amount of dead shad along the shoreline.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

EitherFishOrCutBait said:


> No luck. Walked quite a bit but no bites. I even tried main lake but no such luck. There was a large amount of dead shad along the shoreline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear about dead shad! Hope it makes the fishing better this year!!!


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Muskielewis said:


> Good to hear about dead shad! Hope it makes the fishing better this year!!!


Sorry but I’m always trying to learn. Why would the large amount of dead shad help the fishing season next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

Less food for the fish to eat which can mean more aggressive fish next year if the shad population is affected enough.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Also, it allows them to fatten up for the winter really easy. They don't have to expend as much energy chasing food, because the dying shad are easy pick-ins. This means higher survival rates over the winter and bigger fish in the spring.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

eye caught an eye bye the sunken eyelands.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Hit the spillway this morning. Used hjs n swim joshy baits .no takers but still a nice day out


----------

